# Overfed/dehydrated chick



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I was just wanting to get some opinions on my chicks crop and whether he looks overfed/dehydrated. He's 7 days old today and is the only chick so he's getting a lot of attention from both parents! I felt the crop and it didn't feel too hard or soft and everything does look evenly distributed. best description of the texture was bean-bag like. I'm a little worried about dehydration because when I felt it, it did seem like I could leave a slight indent - not huge, and it disappeared very quickly but I just wanted to see if that was an early stage of something or if there were more signs to look out for etc. Parent's are being fed a soft food mix fresh morning and evening with fresh fruit and veg mixed into it - not sure if there's certain foods that help with dehydration?? 

..Also, his crop looks huge! Is this a normal size?

Thanks!

Emma


----------



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

...Sorry that the pictures came out upside down! No idea how that happened


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

When suspicious about crop issues I make hand feed with boiled gatorade instead of water, put in a pinch of baking soda, cayenne pepper, garlic powder, and cinnamon. Then feed the chick once and sequester in a warm brooder to watch and make sure the crop is emptying (it should take about two hours). If it empties, I return it to the parents; if not, I empty the crop with a syringe ( you might need a vet for this) and feed the mix again. If there is no improvement at this point, I call the vet.


----------



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome thanks heaps. I've read all Srtiels (?) stuff on what to do if there is a problem; I just want to make sure there is a problem before I jump in and assist when there might not be a need. The crop looks ok to me (untrained eye though haha) and he pooped on me today when I checked on him so that's a good sign. This is the first time these parents have actually sat on/fed a chick; normally they abandon them so I am super paranoid about everything at the moment. He put on 3 grams overnight so weighed 23 grams this morning. I'm not sure what normal behaviour for cockatiel chicks is at this age or if there's any behaviour to look out for as a warning sign? He's pretty wriggly and did a miniature screech at me this morning which was cute. Is a yawning sort of behaviour normal? I've seen him do that a couple of times.


----------



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

*Normal Growth?*

Heya! I just wanted to check that my baby cockatiel was looking healthy/growing normally. He's onto day 9 today and weighed 27 grams this morning. He screeches now when I take him out of the box. He sometimes sneezes (I think that's what it is) but he doesn't seem to have a blocked cere or anything like that. Is there anything to watch out with that? His skin also looks a little dry; is there something I can do about that or is that normal?

Thanks!


----------



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

Also, does he look like he's going to be a grey? Mum's a pearl and Dad is a grey. They've had a cinnamon chick in the past if that helps!


----------



## Ptolia (Oct 21, 2014)

Cinnamon chicks usually have plum coloured eyes which is visual before the eyes open as a slightly red tinge rather than black. Unless Dad is carrying the pearl gene (or another sex linked gene) the likelihood is that you have a grey there.

You could offer a bit more soft food to the parents to increase the hydration, but he/she looks within the normal range IMO.


----------



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome thanks heaps for the advice. I've attached a few more pictures I took today; in some of them you can see a red vein and I'm not sure if I should be worried about it or if it's just because the crop is so full. It wasn't there when the crop was empty(ish) this morning. But I'm not sure how else to tell if there's sour crop other than red veins at this point. I also attached a pic of baby's poo as he pooped on me when I got him out, so if that looks weird let me know! Also a pic of baby and dad cause they looked cute :]


----------



## Ptolia (Oct 21, 2014)

I think he/she looks good. The red vein is normal, as is the poop. I've not known parent fed chicks to get sour crop unless the parents aren't actively sitting with/on them and often parents keep the chicks crop fairly full. 

One of the hardest lessons I've had to learn as a breeder is that the parents actually do know best, even the young inexperienced parents. I have lifted so many chicks because I was worried about them and spent hours nurturing them and sitting up nights with them only to have them die no matter what I do. It really is heartbreaking. 

I would say your parents are doing a great job.


----------



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks so much! I've attached some photos of baby today. He weighed 34 grams this morning! He put on 7 from yesterday :]. Just wondering how often and for how long should parent's be leaving the chick unattended at this age? They went in and out a lot more than they have before but whenever I had a look the chick was warm and his crop was full. He's the only chick so I wanted to check as he doesn't have any siblings to get warmth from. Thank you!!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

maybe you can put warm bean and rice bag (or something similar) into the nestbox. I was looking what stores have and found a bag of clay that you microwave or bag with natural grains - all in muscular pain section (walmart had the cheapest, or Bed Bath and Beyond). I didn't figure out how to make sure the bag won't be too hot but it can be kept warm long enough (not to mess with electric wires in the nestbox). But I had 4 chicks and the weather was much warmer so we could keep the house pretty warm naturally.


----------



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks! I'm just not sure how long they should be leaving the nest box for at this age? He also still weighed 34 grams this morning so no weight change but he's definitely got more pom feathers coming through on his wings. Not sure if I should be assist feeding in the mornings? They aren't on him at the moment but I'll monitor closely to make sure they go back on and pull him if they don't. They last two days they've gone out to mate so I'm not sure if they're wanting a second clutch?


----------



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

They were off him for a really long time today; they're on him now and have fed but is there a rough time estimate as to how long they should be leaving them alone at this age? I put a bean bag in with him while they were out to keep him warm but I'm getting a little worried especially as he didn't put on any weight today. I've caught them mating a couple of times recently so I'm worried they're just going to double clutch


----------

